# What did everyone actually finish this weekend?



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Most of our stuff is still under construction, You always wind up waiting for something to dry, so you switch projects, or it rains like it did here and you're off on indoor stuff. So we actually didn't finish anything, lol, but we got a lot done.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

cemetary colums and fence are up.I got my bucky stained and set out, my witch prop, zombie, demon dog ghoul and death props are out, got my tombstones ready to be put out tomorrow (need to buy some more reebar), purchased some pumpkins, carve those tomorrow and roast the seeds. worked on haning my FCG didnt like the results. got the OK from the better half to drill holes in the ceiling (she is the best).


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I have the PVC frame for the FCG all ready to go. I still have to put new cheesecloth on the ghost though.

I also see that some of my LED spotlights have taken some moisture into them, so I'll have to pop off the clear windows and re-glue them in place (with more silicone sealant this time).


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Finished the witch, big relief there, I had been working on her for weeks off and on.
Started a few heads for my "secret project", more on that later
Bought a walmart fogger with timer to provide fog for my MIB and the witch.
Made a huge mess in the basement as usual.
Took the FCG out of its storage bin, and fired her up for a test run


Krough


----------



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

finished my attempt at a FCG 2 more projects to finish









Happy Haunting coffin_creature


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Still so much to do...

Finished main part of facade, just have to figure out how to stand it up in its own, but that depends on my layout. Have to finish the second window monster (one is done and lighted)and put the "hardward" on the facade doors.

Still have to sort out props and accessories and design layout, and get the graveyard in place.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

i didnt finish anything, but i started painting my pillars

see it here www.blogcrypt.com/Mollins


----------



## maxcarnage (Oct 2, 2005)

finished my plans for next years facade....and started planning for next years haunt....sooo much to do/make and only a year to do it in....


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

Finished fog chiller (now for the tombstone cover) also finished LED lantern. still working on tombstones.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I had nothing better to do this weekend, so I made a big spider for my crypt. My wife made the skull.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Deathtouch, 
That skull is awesome, what is it made of?

Krough


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It is one of those skulls and paper mache. I had a few eyes that I have my wife to put in. It doesn't look half bad. I think I have turned her into a monster. LOL.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Absolutly nothing.(tear tear sniff sniff) had to work all weekend but i still did have a long weekend to finish some stuff in.UGHHH I HATE WHEN I PROCRASTINATE!~!!!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Worked on the cemetary gates, finished the butcher's table, painted on some spiders and put up plywood for the spider's lair. Still have to put up plastic, finish the hanging slabs of meat, make the levitating corpse and do inventory of items. Whoo!! Still a LOT to do!!! We are expecting over 150 kids to go through the barn. (We're rural and there aren't any choices for them. We just don't want it to be lame!!!) Sure wish that I had more hours in the day!!!


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Finally got the front of my house prop done. Makes the the whole house look as if it is a face. The pictures do not do it justice, we all know how hard it is to take a good picture in the dark. I am pretty happy with the outcome though.



















I need to work a little more on the back lighting so it brightens up a little. You get the idea though.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

That looks great!!! With a prop like that you won't have to worry about the weather or anything!!!


----------



## Coonce-Ewing (Sep 30, 2005)

I converted a cheap wall clock to have a new spookier face and also then moved the minute hand to the second hand and the hour hand to the minute hand so it changes time far faster.

We decorated our house for our party in 2 weeks but the rain this weekend was horrible in the northeast so anything outside wasn't going to happen.

I finished my "crawling from the ground guy" about a week ago.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Here Lies Bill...*

I didn't think I'd get a chance to make any new tombstones this year, but I had some down time last night (plus it's been raining buckets here in NY  ) so made this guy up:









The stone is a 1" foam sheet cut to shape. I used my Dremel and router attachment with a 1/4" cutting bit to do the lettering. The face is made from Sculpy and is attached with 2 1 1/2" screws... The phillips head of the screws makes for some cool looking "x" eyes!


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 25, 2005)

a good couple of days off...I am blessed that I have friends with days off in the middle of the week sometimes as do...put more work in on the head for the ode de Pumpkin Rot scarecrow, finished latexing 4 hands (painting will be quick), did alot of paper mache on large exercise balls to carve into pumpkins...finished labeling monsterbox (still need a dry run with lights/ fog/sound) finished 6 headstones that I'm really happy with...hung spider web vic and set up spider corner...monkeyed around with lighting (still along way to go there)...and picked up 100lbs of ice from an ice co. Best of all we perfected the vodka punch last night at midnight while watching "Saw" 
:devil: it's supposed to rain some this sunday here so i am getting worried on my monster mud prioject...its all set up but the sheeting an the actual mudding...don't know why I'm dragging my feet on this one...


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I finished up my crypt for my FCG:


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow Ghostess, 

Great paint job. And insights and Techniques you would like to share?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Tom. Hmm... don't really have any insights or anything. The whole page with pics of most of the progress can be viewed here though:

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/crypt.html

I'll have to take pics of the frame and all when I take it all apart for the off-season.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Finished hangman gallows, and in one pic you can see the FCG frame done.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/Halloweenstuff/lynching008.jpg

and

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/Halloweenstuff/lynching007.jpg


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

WEll i got the day off on sunday so i managed to finish my entrance sign that know reads "Sutherland manor". i then started my and finished my Dr. jackel and mr. hyde costume. Then i fnished my most simple and favourite satic prop , my reaper!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I finished pumping the water out of my basement.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> I finished pumping the water out of my basement.


Sounds like Charlie Brown.."I got a Rock."

Sorry to hear of your woes, Zombie.

Hope things work out for ya.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Here are a couple of pictures of my facade in progress. I will post more of the finished project once it is done. I have finished one window monster/grim reaper-ish monster, and have to finish the other. The monsters will be "leaning" out of the smaller windows on either side of the facade, holding a lighted skull.

The facade is 4 full sheets of 3/8" plywood and firring strips. (Needs to be relatively storable) The doors and windows are framed by styorfoam bricks. The monsters will be hung in each window and the burlap will be aged.

I plan on lighting it from either side with a red and a blue light. It depends on the set up. Me neighbor has graciously allowed me to use his entire back yard! My 16' x 20' haunt will now have room to get TOT's runnin"!

Please let me know what you all think.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

looking great Haasmama

I got some muslin this year, I've got it soaking over night to brighten and whiten it so I can use it for my ghost for the window


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I got all of my pumpkins carved out.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

wont they rot?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I hope so!


----------

